# Commande iPad Mini Rétina



## benji5618 (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai commandé un iPad mini rétina 32go wifi sur l'Apple Store le 24/12. Et j'aurais voulu savoir d'où venait les iPad. De chine ou il y a du stock en France ?


----------

